# Choctawhatchee - Loaded with bait and mullet



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I was on the river late yesterday afternoon with fly rod and only a few small bream rouse to the fly. However, the exciting part of the excursion was the display of alwives and mullet that were everywhere. We encountered both in Black Creek, Rushing Cutoff, Williams Lake, Mitchell River, Dunwoody, etc. Showers of bait fish were in the air from being chased by something. I haven't see a mullet display like this in a long time. Not even last year this time were there so many mullet. Needless to say folks are on the river and bay in good numbers. 
A friend fished Alaqua yesterday morning for a short while and landed a 34 inch red. He will be back on the Choctaw and bay this morning and I'll be down there later in the day looking for an open spot at one of the mullet holes. 
The nice weather sure does encourage more time on the water for us retired old codgers.:thumbup:


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow, glad to hear all the activity in the rivers. 
Hopefully soon, I`ll be fishing around the rivers and that end of the bay. Trying to buy a house on Black Creek. Now you have me really excited.
I`ve seen the boats tied up along the banks fishing, is there a certain protocol to be able to join in? 
Moving from offshore fishing to bay and river fishing so I have some learning ahead of me.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I noticed an amazing amount of bait on Millers Ferry also - clouds of finger tipped size shad - lotsa skipjack herring making them jump & making life heck for them


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Big ole reds chasing all that bait!!! Get out there and get you some!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

catfever24 said:


> Wow, glad to hear all the activity in the rivers.
> Hopefully soon, I`ll be fishing around the rivers and that end of the bay. Trying to buy a house on Black Creek. Now you have me really excited.
> I`ve seen the boats tied up along the banks fishing, is there a certain protocol to be able to join in?
> Moving from offshore fishing to bay and river fishing so I have some learning ahead of me.


Not any real protocol that I know of except common courtesy. To fish mullet you will learn quick as to the in's and out's. When I and a regular fishing buddy started about 4 or 5 years ago the old timers at the hole were helpful on how to rig and how to fish. You might encounter a grouch from time to time, but just pay them no mind. By in large the regulars are almost like family and get along very well. 

I was down there today and will have a report a little later once I get one from my buddy in his boat. He did well and I just got supper.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I ran through a school of mullet last week at night down at the mouth of the river and 3 ended up in the boat.Some of them hit the boat so hard, I thought I was gonna get some damage. It looked like one of those flying asian carp videos.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Walton County said:


> I ran through a school of mullet last week at night down at the mouth of the river and 3 ended up in the boat.Some of them hit the boat so hard, I thought I was gonna get some damage. It looked like one of those flying asian carp videos.


Would it be possible to castnet`um?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

catfever24 said:


> Would it be possible to castnet`um?


Absolutely......just don't do it at a community mullet fishing hole. You might get a shot across the bow!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

catfever24 said:


> Would it be possible to castnet`um?


Yeah, they were thick again last night.


----------

